# first ever corpsed bucky



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought a bucky in Germany (they are about 80$ here.... sadly.) and tried to corpse it with the skullandbone technique. Hope you like it !


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks awsome. Nice job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Urrrgly. Good job.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That turned out awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice...........


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Really mice work!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Ewwwww that is so gross. You did an amazing job. It looks really yucky. In a good way.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice and sticky creepy looking nice work


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks great!
I gotta get me a bucky


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yummy! Very nice job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job! I especially like how the face and teeth look. :smileton:


----------

